# Mattingley (nr Hook) livery yards



## Rotherwickmum (2 July 2014)

Hi - does anybody have any update to date information on Bluehouse Farm or Coldpiece Farm livery yards? We are thinking of switching our horses from present yard (where we're on part livery) to DIY livery, but we do need some level of DIY-assistance from time-to-time.  Need a floodlight arena with good access (train regularly in the evenings) and preferably quiet or off-road hacking.  I've seen both yards mentioned on-line before but don't know anybody (either directly or through our networks) who liveries at either of them. Any insights appreciated.


----------



## TheHairyOne (8 July 2014)

I know both. Coldpiece has no assisted diy at all. Bluehouse used to. Big indoor at blue, little outdoor at cold. Amazing hacking at cold, mostly roads at blue, from both on a longer hack can access bramshill with not much main road. I left one to go to the other,and i know someone else who's gone the other way.


----------



## 4x4 (14 July 2014)

I heard that Coldpiec is full atm...ring Tracey Rolf


----------

